# id please



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i bought this one when someone else traded all theirs in. i think it is a male cause the faded black bars and the maroon color get really intense when he wants. he has a distinct bar right under his eye. very neat looking fish.
could be a female but arent females dull...








ent females dull...


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

from a front view his mouth has a downward shape like a frown


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm not very good at identifying Lake Victorian Haps, but... my guess is: 
male ruby green hap.

have you browsed the Lake Vic profiles? 
Look at Haplochromis sp. "ruby"


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i will thank you.
i had no idea where to start. didnt even think it could be victorian


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

kinda like this in color
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1568

but the bars are more extreme.
i am still looking. victorian is a good start


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

It's what you posted in the link. Just not showing his best colors right now.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

really? thats a good find then. he is a very cool fish.
he is coloring up againsnt some of his new mates...

























that should help make a better id i hope.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

he keeps coloring up and locking with this fella...








never really found out what he was


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

You got it figured out all right. Pundamilia nyererei

Kevin


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

he look like a p. nyererei. get him some females if you really want him to color up.

he more like this one.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1569


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

It is indeed a pudamilla nyererei, I have kept them.


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a fish that looks just like the first picture. He was sold to me as an endangered species "Flameback". I looked him up and that is exactly what he appears to be. If he is a flameback you are very lucky, my local fish guy really knows his stuff, and he says they are extremely hard to find. Here is my flameback.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not the same fish.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Not a flameback.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1548

Kevin


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

StructureGuy said:


> Not a flameback.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1548
> 
> Kevin


He is still a juvenile, and not showing his best colors. He really does not look like the flameback in that link though :-? . I really hope our local cichlid guy didn't sell us the wrong species. It would be a sore loss for my hubby and I, we paid a lot for him. We have also spent hundreds of dollars at this store and it would be a dissappointment to find out they weren't as reputable as we were told.


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Our "flameback" was sold to us as an endangered species (in the wild). I found this guy on the endangered species list and this is what the adults looked like in his store.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m56 ... eback3.jpg

Pretty hopeful that we got what we were sold :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

azador said:


> He is still a juvenile, and not showing his best colors. He really does not look like the flameback in that link though :-? . I really hope our local cichlid guy didn't sell us the wrong species.


Even a juvenile Haplochromis (Xystichromis) sp. "flameback" doesn't look like the fish in your first picture. Unfortunately, a "flameback" is a specific species but it has almost become the common name for every Victorian cichlid with red below the dorsal.

Your fish is likely either a Pundamilia nyererei or a nyererei hybrid....but give it time and we'll see. Hopefully the red fills in more (towards the caudal fins) and the vertical barring gets more distinct.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

azador said:


> Our "flameback" was sold to us as an endangered species (in the wild). I found this guy on the endangered species list and this is what the adults looked like in his store.
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m56 ... eback3.jpg
> 
> Pretty hopeful that we got what we were sold :thumb:


That's not a Haplochromis sp. "flameback" in the most recent link. The picture refers to it as a "Kyoga flameback" which is actually a different species that also goes by the name "Kyoga all red".

If you visit the profiles on this site you will find both fish listed.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1550

Confused yet?

Kevin


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, confused and annoyed. Hate to admit it, but paid $25 for the fish and he is only about 1.5". I have done a lot of business with this store and I always thought they were pretty trustworthy. There are not a lot of stores here that carry cichlids so I was stoked to find one that had a huge stock and was clean. His show tank is beautiful, but even if this fish is a Kyoga flameback I now know I way overpaid. Our most attractive fish we have bought from him, he was labeled as a blue sunshine. He is an actual pure species, Aulonocara peacock, probably a red regal, but not sure. He was only $10 at 2", so I don't understand why the same family run store would burn us on one fish and not another? Thanks for the info tho, hopefully won't make another mistake like this one. :roll:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

azador said:


> Yeah, confused and annoyed. Hate to admit it, but paid $25 for the fish and he is only about 1.5". I have done a lot of business with this store and I always thought they were pretty trustworthy. There are not a lot of stores here that carry cichlids so I was stoked to find one that had a huge stock and was clean. His show tank is beautiful, but even if this fish is a Kyoga flameback I now know I way overpaid. Our most attractive fish we have bought from him, he was labeled as a blue sunshine. He is an actual pure species, Aulonocara peacock, probably a red regal, but not sure. He was only $10 at 2", so I don't understand why the same family run store would burn us on one fish and not another? Thanks for the info tho, hopefully won't make another mistake like this one. :roll:


Think this is a comon prob with Vics here too. Not all the sellers/shops fault but the breeders mistakes from way back.
Many Vics came in very quickly and were poorly IDed in the 80s and 90s and females in the same batch were the wrong fish. To be honest its real hard to Id many tank or farm bred Vic cichlids as a genuine pure wild type species (and the variants varry quite a bit too)

All the best James


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Haplochromis sp 44 thick skin red fin. I have 3. Their very beautiful. Paid $1 for each due to them being unlabelled at around 2 inches. Took them about a year and half to get the full red fin color


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Chunkanese said:


> Haplochromis sp 44 thick skin red fin. I have 3. Their very beautiful. Paid $1 for each due to them being unlabelled at around 2 inches. Took them about a year and half to get the full red fin color


The OP's fish isn't Hap sp. "thickskin"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1546

Kevin


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I could get a decent picture of this fish of mine, but now that he has about doubled in size and is getting his colors he is without a doubt a Kyoga Flameback. He has the vertical black bar through is eye, the red back, blue in his upper fin. I went back to the fish store where I bought him and he is still selling them, now labeled Kyoga flameback, but the ones he has now are large adults, very beautiful, but $50! That's usually what large Africans go for here in Colorado, not sure if that's how much they are everywhere?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

azador said:


> I wish I could get a decent picture of this fish of mine, but now that he has about doubled in size and is getting his colors he is without a doubt a Kyoga Flameback. He has the vertical black bar through is eye, the red back, blue in his upper fin. I went back to the fish store where I bought him and he is still selling them, now labeled Kyoga flameback, but the ones he has now are large adults, very beautiful, but $50! That's usually what large Africans go for here in Colorado, not sure if that's how much they are everywhere?


I bought my Kyoga Flamebacks for around $10 each. They were maybe 1.5" at the time:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/allred.htm

Kevin


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah ours was about 1.5" when we bought him and we paid $25, ridiculous! He is a Kyoga though, so at least I didn't get completely taken. It is really hard to find anything besides Kenyi, Acei, and yellow labs here. Our city pop it 630,000 and we have 3 LFS in the entire city. Then the ever present Petsmart, Petco, and Walmart. I guess that means the small stores can charge exorbant amounts for any "exotic" African :wink: .


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

this is another type of p. nyererei.

any ideas what lacality he may be?


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i will have to post a recent pic, but since he has gotten comfortable, he is showing constant color.
a hint of blue on the front edge of the dorsal, but thats it. the rest is a deep solid red. his belly is solid black with no blue. so i put him in with females to just see his colors... i would say most positively a makobe.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

here we go, recent pics.

























he looks much different than when he was first brought here.
i no longer think he is mwanza, and i am leaning more toward makobe.
any thoughts?


----------

